# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Frohe Ostertage

## wesoj55

*Wir wünschen allen Erkrankten, ihren Partnern und Angehörigen ein frohes und geruhsames Osterfest.

Lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen, auch wenn es einem manchmal sehr schwer fällt.

Liebe Grüße
Jürgen & Barbara M.*

----------


## Hvielemi

> *
> Lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen, auch wenn es einem manchmal sehr schwer fällt.
> 
> *


Toller Vorschlag, hast noch einen hilfreichen Tipp dazu?

Ich geh eben mal Ostereier suchen.
H.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hvielemi,

falls Du keine Ostereier gefunden haben solltest, tröste Dich bitte mit d*iesem k*leinen Späßchen.

*"Narren hasten, Weise warten, Kluge gehen in den Garten"
*(Tagore)

----------


## Hvielemi

> *"*Narren hasten, Weise warten, Kluge gehen in den* Garten"
> *


Ich war im *Garten* und hab Ostereier gefunden.
Einen Tag zu früh wohl.

----------


## wanderfreund

*Weiße Ostern!*
(leider gelingt es mir noch nicht ein Bild hier einzustellen, obwohl ich diesen Link als Bild eigestellt habe
Bei uns liegen 2 cm Neuschnee im Garten und wir haben einfach weiße Eier in den Schnee geworfen und lassen nun suchen oder wir warten, bis es wieder taut!

*Fröhliche Ostern*

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wanderfreund,

weiße Eier im Schnee sind sicher nicht so leicht wiederzufinden. Das von Dir vorgesehene Bild ist wohl eher farbig. Wenn Du mir das betreffende Bild an eine E-Mail anhängst, würde ich versuchen, Dir dafür die passende URL zuzusenden. *Hier* aber mal ein Beispiel von farbigen Eiern mit Schnee garniert.

P.S.: *Hier* wird aber auch erläutert, wie man ein Bild in das Forum einstellt.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... aber mal ein Beispiel von farbigen Eiern mit Schnee garniert.




Wir haben die Eier ...

... ins trockene gebracht, bevor der Schnee kam.
Jetzt liegen 5 cm Schnee und es ist -5°C draussen.




> ... wie man ein Bild in das Forum einstellt.


geht einfacher und in allen Foren:  

-  picr.de  öffnen, anmelden
-  Upload anklicken und in eigenem Explorer Bild auswählen
-  Breite wählen, In obigem Eierbeispiel "480 Pixel"
-  Ausgabeform wählen: "Direkte Ausgabe als Bild mit BBC-Code für Foren [ímg]...[/ímg]" 
-  Bild hochladen
-  Ausgabe [ímg]http://up.picr.de/10089090mk.jpg[/ímg] kopieren (strg c) und in Forum (strg v) einfügen.
-  Bild ist eingefügt, mit "Vorschau" bzw. "Erweitert" kontrollieren.


Und jetzt noch freundlichen Dank für die Ostergrüsse von Jürgen & Barbara,
und eine Erklärung, warum ich so grantig reagiert habe:

Ich bin seit bald 50 Jahren krank (MCS), mit Episoden von Erschöpfung und allerlei
Symptomen, die ich jetzt nicht im einzelnen darlege (tut nix zur Sache, abgesehen
vom PCa, der wohl daraus resultierte), und immer bekomm ich zu hören:
"Ist ja schlimm, lass Dich nicht unterkriegen" oder ähnliche Aufmunterung.
Es kriegt mich aber unter. Auch der Krebs kriegt mich unter, und nicht nur mich,
sondern (fast?) jeden von Euch. Nicht immer, aber immer wieder mal. 
Aber Depression, Niedergeschlagenheit ist hier ja tabu. 
Man wird ja gleich "ermuntert", meist werden noch mit exotische Therapie-
vorschläge nachgeschoben - Du musst ja nicht, aber ... 
Diese Art Ermunterung ist nicht ermunternd, sondern demütigend.
Warum kann man es nicht einfach bei guten Wünschen lassen?

Hier sind verletzte Männer im fortgeschrittenen Stadium, sie leiden, sie fühlen wie 
ihre Kraft vom Schmerz zerfressen wird, sie greifen nach letzten Therapieoptionen, 
und da wird ihnen gedankenlos und flapsig hingeworfen:*




			
				Lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen, 
auch wenn es einem manchmal sehr schwer fällt.
			
		

*
Das fällt nicht nur "manchmal" schwer, das fällt sehr schwer und irgendwann ist
es nicht mehr möglich! Ein Freund hat kürzlich, wie er es formuliert hätte, "den
Löffel abgegeben". Er liess sich von seiner Leukämie lange "nicht unterkriegen", 
aber irgendwann eben doch. Hätte ich ihm sagen sollen, 
"tja, mein Lieber, es fällt einem eben manchmal sehr schwer"?

PCa-Betroffene sind betroffen von Impotenz, Inkontinenz, Erniedrigung, Schwindel,
Wallungen wie alte Weiber, Depression, später Schmerzen, Erbrechen, Schwäche,
Verzweiflung, Angst, Hoffnung und weiss was alles sonst noch und irgendwann die
Gewissheit - dann nichts mehr. 
Alles halb so schlimm? Junge reiss Dich zusammen, auch wenn es manchmal schwerfällt?

Ich empfinde das als eine Missachtung der Betroffenen. Die, bzw. wir wollen uns nicht
"unterkriegen" lassen. Das muss man uns nicht empfehlen mit schulterklopfenden
Hinweis auf Selbstverantwortung, sich schon etwas zusammenzureissen.

Nun, ich geh davon aus, dass die Formulierung einfach nicht durchdacht wurde,
und dass damit Gutes gemeint war. Aber wenn man einige 100 kranke und 
schwerstkranke Männer und deren Angehörige anspricht, wäre es doch ganz nett,
das vorher durchzudenken.

Also nochmal: Danke für die Ostergrüsse
und an alle Andern: Danke für's Lesen.

Hvielemi

----------


## premme

Hallo Hvielemi,

es ist schon erschreckend, wie Beiträge gelesen / gedeutet / ausgelegt werden.

Der Beitrag von @Wesjo55, Jürgen und Barbara M., hatte für mich den Sinn, den Mitgliedern und deren Angehörigen MUT zuzusprechen.

Wir kennen alle diese Situation, wir stehen z. B. am  Krankenbett und ringen nach Worten.

Es heißt doch immer "nun ist guter Rat teuer".

Wir wissen, meinen es zu wissen, wie es dem Betroffenen geht, und wollen was sagen.

Und die Worte : 

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen, auch wenn es dir manchmal schwerfällt,

konnen doch passender nicht sein.

Viele unserer Mitglieder haben nicht nur mit dem PK zu kämpfen, deshalb möchte ich darauf nicht weiter eingehen.

Ich hatte mich über den Ostergruß gefreut.

Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## LudwigS

> Auch der Krebs kriegt mich unter, und nicht nur mich,
> sondern (fast?) jeden von Euch.


Ich bin jetzt 11 Jahre hier im Forum, habe manchen kommen und "gehen" sehen.

Mein Fazit aus diesem Jahrzehnt ist die Weitergabe dieser Erfahrung mit besonderem Nachdruck an meine Kinder und die "Anweisung" zur Prostataüberwachung.

Derzeitiger Stand:
 Sohn (42) PSA 0,7 ng/ml
Schwiegersohn (42) PSA 0,5 ng/ml

Das sind Werte einer gesunden Prostata, nicht diese diffus in vielen Gehirnen festsitzenden bis zu 4 ng/m.

Mit PSA 15 und Gleason 4+3 "aus allen Wolken fallen" wird von den beiden keiner.

Das ist meine Osterbotschaft.

Gruss Ludwig

----------

